
Explaining React's license - darwhy
https://code.facebook.com/posts/112130496157735/explaining-react-s-license/
======
Mayzie
Previous discussion of topic with more points and more comments (before being
marked a dupe of this):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15050841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15050841)

~~~
hobofan
Can someone explain why the bigger discussion, which was on #1 of the front
page, was marked as duplicate, making it disappear? This discussion doesn't
appear anywhere on the first ten pages. I am guessing there is a policy about
preferring the older thread, but this still leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

